# The Squirrel House



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm not positive you can consider these little guys to be my "pets" but I definitely provide them with shelter, food and water -- which is about all I can do for "my" outdoor animals. 

Since my thread about the hawk
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=199433
ended up talking about "my" squirrels and the squirrel house I thought I'd share a few of my pictures with you. 






​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How gorgeous we have houses like that for the possums here. I also feed them in winter time. I raised an abandoned little one a couple of years ago it was so much fun and he still brings his family back to visit every now and again.:budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Little devils....


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Awww! They are so cute!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute!!! Looks like our tiel breeding boxes!! You did not try to put up some owl boxes?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, I see they really like the little wooden house and they get to be all cozy and warm on the coldest days. 
I love those pics of the little fellow peeking out of the box.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

OK,I know some people do not appreciate squirrels but Pic.No.3 is almost beyond cute! Nice pics, Deb.....I love to go for walks early in the morning and see different birds, deer, rabbits, foxes, coyotes, porcupines etc..but I never see squirrels in this part of our city; so thanks for the post!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

You are the nurturing mother to all of god's creatures, Deborah...including pesky critters like Yours Truly!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb those Squirrels look right at home in there little home... That is what they use for the possums to live in....They look so cute with there head poking out of the hole of there home....Thank you for sharing this with us....


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a *huge* soft spot for squirrels - oh those fluffy tails! They did try introducing grey squirrels to Eastern Australia way back when, but that failed. Not so the Indian Palm Squirrel, which is a "pest" in Western Australia where a colony was released into the grounds of a zoo.

I can understand why people don't like them though, as like any rodent (or parrot for that matter!) they're smart, adaptable and can be destructive when they run out of their own habitat.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww that little squirrel is so cute *


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Very cute!  We haven't got squirrels here; the first and only time I've seen them is in St James' Park in London. They're adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



We have houses like that for the possums here. I raised an abandoned little one a couple of years ago it was so much fun and he still brings his family back to visit every now and again.:budgie:

Click to expand...

That is totally cool, Cathy! 



jonah said:



Little devils....

Click to expand...

 :evil:



BudgieBudds said:



Awww! They are so cute!

Click to expand...

 :iagree:



Owlet said:



So cute!!! Looks like our tiel breeding boxes!! You did not try to put up some owl boxes?

Click to expand...

I've never seen owl boxes before, I'll have to look into that. I'd love to have a bat box but I'm afraid my neighbors would kick me out if I tried putting one of those up. That's the problem with living in a townhouse community. 



aluz said:



How sweet, I see they really like the little wooden house and they get to be all cozy and warm on the coldest days. 
I love those pics of the little fellow peeking out of the box. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, aluz



Trimath said:



OK,I know some people do not appreciate squirrels but Pic.No.3 is almost beyond cute! Nice pics, Deb.....I love to go for walks early in the morning and see different birds, deer, rabbits, foxes, coyotes, porcupines etc..but I never see squirrels in this part of our city; so thanks for the post!

Click to expand...

 Glad you enjoyed them, Trish!



Jedikeet said:



You are the nurturing mother to all of god's creatures, Deborah...including pesky critters like Yours Truly!

Click to expand...

 I don't consider you "pesky" in the least, Nick! 



LynandIndigo said:



Deb those Squirrels look right at home in there little home...Thank you for sharing this with us....

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you liked them, Lyn



Wiki said:



I have a huge soft spot for squirrels - oh those fluffy tails!

Click to expand...

Me too, Ann Marie!



BirdCrazyJill said:



aww that little squirrel is so cute 

Click to expand...

 The little fellow in the third and fourth picture is one of the babies from the last litter. *



kspudz said:


> Very cute!  We haven't got squirrels here; the first and only time I've seen them is in St James' Park in London. They're adorable!


*Here in Virginia we have grey squirrels and sometimes all black ones which are gorgeous!
I also saw an all-white one once and it was not albino as it had black eyes - not red. 
The white one had a nest nearby and I kept hoping to see the babies but was never successful. She lived in the same tree for about three years.

Where I grew up we had Fox Squirrels. They are larger than the Eastern Gray Squirrels and almost the exact same color as a red fox.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Little devils....

Click to expand...

See, Randy, if you had installed one of those little h0mes, your squirrels wouldn't have attacked your car  :laughing:
Seriously, Deb, that is super cute. I try to feed our squirrels around here too. I love them.*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Aww this makes me miss squirrels so much. I love their faces and bushy tails. They used to wake me up every morning, chattering angrily on the fence just outside my apartment and I loved it  thank you for sharing. They look so happy in their little home.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> See, Randy, if you had installed one of those little h0mes, your squirrels wouldn't have attacked your car  :laughing:
> Seriously, Deb, that is super cute. I try to feed our squirrels around here too. I love them.*


The little buggers would still create havoc....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Squirrels are wonderful creatures!!  thanks for caring for these cuties!! In the university I studied, there were many pine trees and we used to be surrounded by squirrels in our breaks!


----------

